# Original TS808 on Facebook - St Thomas



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

This appears to be an original TS808 for $25.00.

If I was closer, I'd grab it 





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

I messaged them, but something definitely seems fishy there.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Barn find?😎


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Well I'm on my way to go pick it up, only a 2 hour drive 

I offered significantly more than the ad, but still ultimately less than the going rate for a pedal I thought I'd never try!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Varc said:


> Well I'm on my way to go pick it up, only a 2 hour drive
> 
> I offered significantly more than the ad, but still ultimately less than the going rate for a pedal I thought I'd never try!


Cool, let us know how it works out.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

One pic of the front is there a tell it's not a beat to shit reissue?


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm guessing it was a Tim Hortons meet up.....or LCBO / Beer Store.
The Vape shop special.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jv100k said:


> One pic of the front is there a tell it's not a beat to shit reissue?


The "R" in the circle after Ibanez. It's an early original.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Scottone said:


> The "R" in the circle after Ibanez. It's an early original.


Cool hope one of us snags it


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Just got back home! It was just over an hour and a half each way, and well worth the trip! 

It was a very nice couple about their mid 60's. It was the husbands pedal but he was a bass player that never used it. Apparently he got it from an old band mate back in the 80's and just kept it in an old gig bag for 40 years. They listed it for so cheap because of the missing battery cover without looking it up first. The wife said that even though there were about 12 people "clawing over each other" I was the first one to mention it was worth more than the listing. I offered $500 and they did their research this time before accepting, saying they were happy to offer the discount because I was honest with them. 

I brought a strat and a little Yahama THR because I never like to assume I can use someone's gear. Gave it a quick play, handed them the money and they offered to include the vintage Phase 100 too!

I've got to do a little more research on this one. Maybe someone more knowledgable can help here. As far as I can tell is one of the narrow box versions from '79, but it has the battery cover and not the full back plate like I thought the narrow boxes had. Pots or knobs are a little loose, but everything is working perfectly. Sounded great through the THR and I'll fire it up through a couple different amps tomorrow. Only down side is it has the Malaysian RC4558P and not the Japanese JRC4558, but beggars definitely can't be choosers here. 

If anyone is interested, I can post a couple of sounds with it later. And many thanks to @Scottone for the heads up, really appreciate it man!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So that is fantastic!

What was the spread betten 25 and 500 you settled on?

As much as the right thing usually sucks.... it shows some really decent character being straight with people man. Well played.

Hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Honesty is it’s own reward, sounds like a good deal everyone was happy with.

Congrats on the TS, I’m digging that Phase 100, sweet!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> So that is fantastic!
> 
> What was the spread betten 25 and 500 you settled on?
> 
> ...


$500 probably WAS the discount. Even in this condition, they go for over $1000.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah... I looked at what they were popping for after I posted it. I think you is probably right.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Yup! $500 for the 808 alone would have been an amazing deal then they threw in the Phase100, which was very unnecessary of them. I asked if they were sure but they just seemed happy to get more than the $25 they thought it was worth.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats! 
(I sold my similar early original ts808 for over $1000 US a couple of years ago)
You can still get the proper Maxon labeled battery covers for your Ibanez. Here's one place that appears to have them.




__





Ibanez Battery Door :: Battery Snaps, Holders :: Power :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH






www.banzaimusic.com


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Varc said:


> Just got back home! It was just over an hour and a half each way, and well worth the trip!
> 
> It was a very nice couple about their mid 60's. It was the husbands pedal but he was a bass player that never used it. Apparently he got it from an old band mate back in the 80's and just kept it in an old gig bag for 40 years. They listed it for so cheap because of the missing battery cover without looking it up first. The wife said that even though there were about 12 people "clawing over each other" I was the first one to mention it was worth more than the listing. I offered $500 and they did their research this time before accepting, saying they were happy to offer the discount because I was honest with them.
> 
> ...


Glad that you were able to snag it at a great price. And the Phase 100 is a cool pedal on its own.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice find!! I’m in St Thomas and I’ve seen some cool gear pop up in the area fairly often.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> $500 probably WAS the discount. Even in this condition, they go for over $1000.


Holy crap, when did these things become so valuable? I bought a TS-808 brand new when I was in high school around 1979-80.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

GuitarT said:


> Holy crap, when did these things become so valuable? I bought a TS-808 brand new when I was in high school around 1979-80.


When guys that were in High School in 79-80 started pulling down 6 figure salaries and their hair started falling out would be my guess 

I found out myself for the fist time the other night, I was as shocked as you.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

That’s awesome. Big fan of off the wall phasers too


----------

